# Winter time



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I usually look in the mangroves.


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

Drifter said:


> I usually look in the mangroves.


I like to fish back country but haven’t found many in the lagoon or around homosasa


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

John Procacci said:


> I like to fish back country but haven’t found many in the lagoon or around homosasa


Thinking maybe Everglades


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Instant gratification has ruined many things.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Robbies in Islamorada at the dock.


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I feel like a stranger just asked for my wife’s phone number in Walmart.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Anybody know where/when the 10 lb bonefish will be tailing their face off?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

28.40608° N, 81.58051° W

Boat ramp location, it’s on the south East side of a lagoon. Cross the lagoon to the canal in the north west- pole up the canal. They’re a usually just past the first corner, if you see the mouse you’ve gone too far. Good luck and have fun in the most magical place on earth


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

28.272987140114832, -82.72627259910365


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

John Procacci said:


> Where is the best place to fish for juvenile tarpon during the winter months


JP, one thing that you’ll find if you hang around here long enough, is that locations are very sacred!


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Flyboy said:


> 28.40608° N, 81.58051° W
> 
> Boat ramp location, it’s on the south East side of a lagoon. Cross the lagoon to the canal in the north west- pole up the canal. They’re a usually just past the first corner, if you see the mouse you’ve gone too far. Good luck and have fun in the most magical place on earth


I'm dead


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

John Procacci said:


> Where is the best place to fish for juvenile tarpon during the winter months


John in order to catch a tarpon one has to BE the tarpon. Clear you mind of unnecessary thoughts and doubts. Actually become the tarpon and door will open.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’ll give you your first hint. As you become the tarpon, jump in the water and explore your underwater surroundings.. If it’s too fucking cold to swim in, they ain’t there.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

John Procacci said:


> Where is the best place to fish for juvenile tarpon during the winter months


Good luck. I’d imagine Mexico sounds pretty nice.


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

You guys are a rough bunch! I’ll keep my next question to myself. Lol


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

John Procacci said:


> You guys are a rough bunch! I’ll keep my next question to myself. Lol


its a funny question and gets funny answers.


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

Honestly I was just trying to get my post quota in… hated I have a long way to go. If I ask how to tie a knot or something don’t be so hard on me. Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

John Procacci said:


> You guys are a rough bunch! I’ll keep my next question to myself. Lol


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

For $500, I’ll put you on some Tarpon. Medium to big ones, come to Miami with cash and I’ll take you.


----------

